# Custom Ram Cooler



## theorw (Oct 12, 2009)

I am trying to make a custom ram cooler from a 5 25 mesh cover and 2  (later 3) 40mm fans cos i find it stupid to pay 20 euros for it when u have the materials lying around!
This is what i made so far,still working on how to attach it to the ram modules...
ANY IDEAS would be welcome!


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow i am impressed! That is a really nice idea. Looks nice was probly cheaper than buying cooling and its functional.

Im impressed with how easy an idea it was and how well its turned out.


----------



## theorw (Oct 12, 2009)

Yap its cheaper,i got the fans from another time and the mesh i got it from my buddys case that he didnt need so its really 0euros!
The only thing that remains is to find a way to attach it on the sticks.But i got an idea...for tomorrow though...


----------



## Reventon (Oct 13, 2009)

1) How'd you make it?
2) How are the fans powered?
3) If you find a way to attach it, let me know. Good alternative to buying heatsinks!


----------



## theorw (Oct 13, 2009)

Reventon said:


> 1) How'd you make it?
> 2) How are the fans powered?
> 3) If you find a way to attach it, let me know. Good alternative to buying heatsinks!



1)
Just put the fans on the mesh,pointed the place for the screw,cut a tiny hole with a anil cutter and the i screwed with an electrical screw driver
2)
The fans are normally powered.The position of the ram modules is just mext to my cases holes for cable management so they pass right through,to the back of the case and then to 2-1 fan converter!
3)
i hope today i ll find a way!


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Oct 13, 2009)

theorw said:


> 1)
> Just put the fans on the mesh,pointed the place for the screw,cut a tiny hole with a anil cutter and the i screwed with an electrical screw driver
> 2)
> The fans are normally powered.The position of the ram modules is just mext to my cases holes for cable management so they pass right through,to the back of the case and then to 2-1 fan converter!
> ...



Anil cutter lol...sounds like anal cutter!  Nice Idea.


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 13, 2009)

Some one else on here made one from a mesh front drive bay cover, looked awesome - this seems to be equally as good! Looks a hell of a lot better than those XTC bullshit units


----------



## theorw (Oct 13, 2009)

<<Onafets>> said:


> Anil cutter lol...sounds like anal cutter!  Nice Idea.


Your mind s playing with ya....hahahahahaha


kyle2020 said:


> Some one else on here made one from a mesh front drive bay cover, looked awesome - this seems to be equally as good! Looks a hell of a lot better than those XTC bullshit units



Thanks pal,i am about to start attaching it.I think somethins like some more mesh in the end that touches the ram stick...Will figure out i hope!


----------



## blobster21 (Oct 13, 2009)

did i hear someone say "pimp my ram" ?


----------



## theorw (Oct 13, 2009)

Well just finished the cooler...
It turned out pretty good !!!The only con is thats a bit loud,high frequency noise but i think a resistor will slow down the rmp!
Enjoy!
(dont mind my 6200 turbocache!!!!Will get my 5850 very soon!)
[url]http://img360.imageshack.us/img360/8411/dsc01844.jpg[/URL]
[url]http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/6762/dsc01846d.jpg[/URL]
[url]http://img360.imageshack.us/img360/1193/dsc01847.jpg[/URL]
[url]http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/3623/dsc01851y.jpg[/URL]
[url]http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/8702/dsc01852p.jpg[/URL]
[url]http://img360.imageshack.us/img360/4150/dsc01838.jpg[/URL]
[url]http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/1975/dsc01841i.jpg[/URL]
[url]http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/9193/dsc01840.jpg[/URL]
[url]http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/6898/dsc01839a.jpg[/URL]


----------



## heky (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice one man, you got me thinking about doing it myself to.


----------



## theorw (Oct 13, 2009)

Do it!Its nice looking and your mem will run really cool!


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ha ha, I'm actually doing the exact same thing right now.

But a single fan.


----------



## theorw (Oct 13, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Ha ha, I'm actually doing the exact same thing right now.
> 
> But a single fan.




Post pics of your results mate!


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 13, 2009)

Not finished yet











The black stuff is rubber edging, the cooler just grips the ram, but I've also put the edging on the side facing the graphics card, this way I can rest it on the graphics PCB as well without shorting anything out.

Computer is on its side at the moment so I don't have to rest it on the graphics here it is doing its job






Cables are messy because I'm only testing the cooler at the moment.


----------



## theorw (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice work!!!
Looks kinda big but surely well thought,especially the rubber edging!
I was thinking for something like rubber for my self too cos i think that something shorts when i move the cooler,even 1mm under operation!
Waiting for finished looks!


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 13, 2009)

Cheers man, only 50mmx40mm so its small : ]

I just have delicate lady fingers for a man ha ha

Feel free to use the gripper type thing on your own cooler, all you need is a flat sheet of metal that is thin enough to bend by hand, cut some holes and you're half way done.


Edit: I changed the fan to be ontop instead of below, its stays on teh ram much better and cools them down much better!

nice.


----------

